# Med Training in Ohio



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

April 30, May 1-2

Medical Corps' (hands-on) Combat/Field Medicine School


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> April 30, May 1-2
> 
> Medical Corps' (hands-on) Combat/Field Medicine School


That looks great, unfortunately I'm to far away.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

I wanted to ask if anyone here has attended? I found it yesterday by accident, then searched here to see if y'all have discussed it yet. It looks like alot of good info in a short amount of time. We are not conveniently located, but I wonder if we shouldn't make some effort to attend.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Possumfam said:


> We are not conveniently located, but I wonder if we shouldn't make some effort to attend.


This was in 2010. Don't know if it's an annual event or if anyone from the board attended. :dunno:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> This was in 2010. Don't know if it's an annual event or if anyone from the board attended. :dunno:


from their homepage:


> Notice to all those interested in our class:
> 
> 'Medical Response in Hostile Environments'
> 
> ...


also:



> Tuition: Tuition is $345.00 everything except food and lodging included.
> 
> $325.00 per person / per couple
> 
> ...


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, Blob, I read that on their website the other day. I haven't contacted them yet. I was hoping to find someone who attended.


----------

